# Speedsolving.com NCAA Bracket Challenge 2012!



## Kian (Mar 15, 2012)

Hey guys, it's kinda late but I know somebody (I think PJK) organized one of these last year so I figured I'd throw one together in case anyone wants to participate. Anyone can join, it's just for fun. Just go to the link below and sign up. You will need a Yahoo! account to enter.

The password is "cubing".

http://tournament.fantasysports.yahoo.com/t1/register/joinprivategroup_assign_team?GID=207149&P=cubing

If you have a problem with the link you can search by league ID#, which is 207149.

All entries must be submitted by noon EST tomorrow (Thursday), so get them in soon!


----------



## pjk (Mar 15, 2012)

Count me in.


----------



## BlueDevil (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm in. Let's go!


----------



## Kian (Mar 15, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> I'm in. Let's go!



I wonder who you're picking


----------



## Mikel (Mar 15, 2012)

I submitted one. It's just for lolz though I have a more reasonable bracket in another pool I'm doing.


----------



## cubernya (Mar 15, 2012)

Submitted mine


----------



## BlueDevil (Mar 15, 2012)

Kian said:


> I wonder who you're picking


 
Not Duke that's for sure! I've watched them enough this season to know they don't have the skills to go all the way.
Rivers isn't mature enough.
Ryan Kelly is iffy.
Andre Dawkins is cold.
Oh, and of course Duke's resident dangerous duo – the Plumlees. (and by dangerous I mean risking a loss for the team).

So yeah... and I don't know how well Bob will do with Duke as his winner.


----------



## Kian (Mar 16, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> Not Duke that's for sure! I've watched them enough this season to know they don't have the skills to go all the way.
> Rivers isn't mature enough.
> Ryan Kelly is iffy.
> Andre Dawkins is cold.
> ...


 
Duo? So you only hate two of them? I think even Mason is mostly worthless, too. I think Duke is far short, talent-wise, of a 2 seed this year, too. But if they were my team there would be no way I could pick against them in a bracket. My team hasn't made the tournament in 21 years, so I haven't had this problem recently.


----------



## BlueDevil (Mar 16, 2012)

Kian said:


> Duo? So you only hate two of them? I think even Mason is mostly worthless, too. I think Duke is far short, talent-wise, of a 2 seed this year, too. But if they were my team there would be no way I could pick against them in a bracket. My team hasn't made the tournament in 21 years, so I haven't had this problem recently.


 
I said duo, cuz the third one isn't playing. And after years of putting them to win it all every time then watching them lose in the sweet 16 or elite 8, I just learned to recognize their limitations and make a smart pick. Sure, I'd love to see them go all the way, but I also want to make the best bracket that I can


----------



## BlueDevil (Mar 17, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> Not Duke that's for sure! I've watched them enough this season to know they don't have the skills to go all the way.


 
Unfortunately I was right...
God, this is painful.
(Sucks for Bob though, because he lost his champ.)


----------



## Kian (Mar 17, 2012)

What.a.day.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Mar 17, 2012)

Kian said:


> What.a.day.


 
No kidding. Hah.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 17, 2012)

Ya, Lehigh is very close to me. Same area code.

Millions of facebook statuses about it right now.


----------



## cubernya (Mar 17, 2012)

Good thing I didn't have either of the 2 seeds that lost going any further than 2 games into the tourny.

Edit: Just realised that if I finished out the brackets perfect that I would win


----------



## Mikel (Mar 17, 2012)

What the hell, I was out of town all day. Duke lost? Michigan lost? Missouri lost?


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 17, 2012)

Missouri losing was a big blow, but I think I can keep the lead if UK doesn't make the finals or if UNC wins.


----------



## cubernya (Mar 18, 2012)

2.1 seconds before my perfect East is gone (possibly)


----------



## BlueDevil (Mar 18, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> 2.1 seconds before my perfect East is gone (possibly)


 
Ha! my East is perfect.

EDIT: wait, I put Vandy in my elite 8 for my Yahoo bracket (not sure if it was an accident, or if I was changing my bracket) anyway, I have a perfect East in my ESPN bracket.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 24, 2012)

I really don't know how I've managed to stay in the lead this long. All my hopes ride on UNC, and I'm not terribly optimistic about that.


----------



## BlueDevil (Mar 26, 2012)

All I need is Kansas to beat OSU and I win the speedsolving.com group!! (and all my other groups)

but if they lose... I lose every single one of my groups


----------



## drewsopchak (Mar 26, 2012)

SU.... NOOOOOOOOOO! oh the humanity. go cantuc.


----------



## cubernya (Mar 26, 2012)

I lost my champ yesterday  Game over for me


----------



## Bob (Mar 26, 2012)

My lack of following NCAA basketball is evident.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Mar 29, 2012)

This bracket is more screwed up than Ohio Weather, yesterday there was a high of 49, today, a high of I believe 68.

North Carolina is out, I don't care if I'm in or not. I just want to post on this thread to show the ridicealousness of this years bracket.

My final four were ND (I'm such a n00b), North Carolina, OSU, and Michigan State. WOOOOOOOOOO!!! ONE TEAM!!!


----------



## BlueDevil (Mar 29, 2012)

The tournament is no more screwed up than any other year. 
Kentucky - predictable final four. OSU - obvious considering Fab Melo was out for 'cuse. Kansas - I just picked 'em cuz I don't like UNC (Marshall injury worked in my favor), but still somewhat predictable. Louisville - only non-predictable team in here (I had Mizzou)

LET'S GO KANSAS!!!!


----------



## BlueDevil (Apr 1, 2012)

YES!!!!!
I just won the pool. The Kansas win sealed the deal!
It was fun going up against you guys.


----------



## cubernya (Apr 1, 2012)

That game was unbelievable...good thing I ha Kansas winning on my other brackets


----------

